# What is wrong with my snail???



## bettachoice (Apr 8, 2020)

Uhhhhhh woke up to this today??? Haven’t checked if he’s responsive yet because I really don’t know what to do...... I read online possibly a collapsed lung? Is there any way to help him??


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Oh my gosh! Sorry but I don't know anything about snails! Check if he's responsive, he might have passed and gasses built up in his body.


----------



## Bee1992 (Jan 19, 2021)

I hate to say it, but I’m like 99% sure that’s a dead snail. Sorry.


----------

